# feeding redbelly



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

what is the best thing to feed a 2 inch redbelly to grow faster


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

well feeder fish are always good, but shrimp, beefheart, krill, and flakefood are all good. Make sure they have a varied diet so that they grow properly. I mean I love steak, but I couldnt eat it 24/7!!!


----------



## Pacu Man (Jan 29, 2003)

When my p's were small i fed them beef heart and baby food (mixed in blender) it forms this nice creamy stuff







and i got one of thoose wooden sticks (think u use them for shish kabobs?) and stuck a small clump of it on the stick and stuck it in the ground, i did the stick idea cause they see it easier and its more conveinient for them to eat, plus the added baby food gives them nutrients to grow like weeds!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

When my fish were that small I feed them 2-3 times everyday until they got larger. Then you can cut back on the food to every other day.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

dip beefheart in a vitamin solution does miracles for growth


----------

